

Shazam's Search for Songs Creates New Music Jobs - wallflower
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/14/technology/14shazam.html?_r=1&hp

======
soulclap
as a (currently 'idle') tastemaker/music blogger, this seems like a sweet job
opportunity to me. shazam, holla!

that aside this is a real interesting article, i always wondered how they are
getting ahold of all the music and was really stunned when shazam recognized
rather unknown tracks from random mixtapes.

